# Vent gas fireplace through floor to basement exit



## Sharon k (Jan 27, 2020)

I want to install a gas fireplace on an inside wall.  Can I vent through floor to crawl space then vent it outside.  It’s about  a 15 foot run to outside wall. 
Any information is helpful. I was looking at ventless fireplaces from Lowe’s and Home Depot.  My first choice is to buy  one that is vented
Thanks


----------



## bholler (Jan 27, 2020)

Sharon k said:


> I want to install a gas fireplace on an inside wall.  Can I vent through floor to crawl space then vent it outside.  It’s about  a 15 foot run to outside wall.
> Any information is helpful. I was looking at ventless fireplaces from Lowe’s and Home Depot.  My first choice is to buy  one that is vented
> Thanks


None that I know of can vent down.


----------



## Fingerlakes Fireplace (Jan 30, 2020)

there are some fire places that have a power vent, which makes your venting scenario almost Limitless. But only the upper end of the price range offer this. If you value your health, I would never go ventless.


----------

